# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  αποπροσωποποιηση??

## tg1

Καλησπερα,
Θα ηθελα λιγη βοηθεια αν γνωριζει καποιος στο να καταλαβω τι ειναι αυτο που μου συμβαινει.
Τους τελευταιους τρεις μηνες εχω χασει τον εαυτο μου, νιωθω σαν να μην ειμαι εγω και ολα μου φαινονται παραξενα και μη φυσιολογικα.Τρομαζω με τον εαυτο μου, με τις κινησεις μου, τις σκεψεις μου, την ομιλια μου. Νομιζω πως ειναι κατι μη φυσιολογικο και καθως τις συνειδητοποιω με διαπερνα ενα αισθημα φοβου.Ολα ξεκινησαν απο το ακουσμα του θανατου ενος φιλικου προσωπου, που ομως ηξερα οτι καποια στιγμη θα ερχοταν το μοιραιο.Με επιασε φοβος για τον θανατο, τον δικο μου και των οικειων μου, μετα υπαρξιακο και μετα ολα και ολοι μου φαινοταν και μου ακουγοταν παραξενοι,ακομα και ο ιδιος μου ο εαυτος...
Μου εχει ξανασυμβει αλλες 2 φορες στο παρελθον αλλα νομιζα την πρωτη φορα οτι ηταν μια μεταφυσικη εμπειρια συνειδητοποιησης της υπαρξης μου και την 2η οτι ηταν μια αντιδραση του ψυχισμου μου για να σταματησω να αγχωνομαι με αλλα πραγματα..τωρα δε ξερω τι συμβαινει,ειναι πολυ πιο εντονο απο τις αλλες φορες.
Εχω απελπιστει και καθε μερα ξυπναω μ ενα απαισιο συναισθημα φοβου, μελαγχολιας,θυμου που ειμαι ετσι και θα συνεχισω να ειμαι για παντα?θα ηθελα αν ξερει κανεις να μου πει γιατί να τρομαζω με τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο? κι αν υπαρχει καποιος που εχει βιωσει το ιδιο.
ευχαριστω.

----------


## tg1

βοηθεια κανεις!?

----------


## anxious4ever

ΕΛΑ ΣΟΥ εγραψα κ στο αλλο θεμα που εχεις αναφερει το ιδιο.
ναι αποπροσωποποιηση λεγεται.μπες να δεις το αλλο θεμα σχετικα τι γραφω.

----------

